# Daiwa LEXA400H



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Fished with a Daiwa LEXA400H all day yesterday. What an awesome reel! caught 78.4 Lb ling out of sabine pass that i weighed in for star. And tons of 15 to 25Lb snap. a 40Lb ling. a bunch of kings in the 2025 lb range. I think this reel is a beast. Do ya like this reel??


----------



## ccm131313 (Jul 12, 2009)

I bought one and put it on a Shimano Trevala Rod love how I can cast it a mile and how smooth it is I spooled it with 65# braid and top shot of 80# braid for a trip out of Venice. I caught a few smaller AJ's but it didn't have enough a## to turn the bigger ones and thy broke me off in the rigs. Was thinking of selling it but before I read your post and now I'm thinking of using it for exactly what you did yesterday. The only problem I had was the braid dug down into itself and I couldn't pull it out. What line and rod did you put on yours?? I got the Trevala Medium Action rated for 50-100# Braid maybe should have got the heavy rod..Any sounds like an awesome trip.. Thats a STUD ling congrats..Tight Lines


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

ccm131313 said:


> I bought one and put it on a Shimano Trevala Rod love how I can cast it a mile and how smooth it is I spooled it with 65# braid and top shot of 80# braid for a trip out of Venice. I caught a few smaller AJ's but it didn't have enough a## to turn the bigger ones and thy broke me off in the rigs. Was thinking of selling it but before I read your post and now I'm thinking of using it for exactly what you did yesterday. The only problem I had was the braid dug down into itself and I couldn't pull it out. What line and rod did you put on yours?? I got the Trevala Medium Action rated for 50-100# Braid maybe should have got the heavy rod..Any sounds like an awesome trip.. Thats a STUD ling congrats..Tight Lines


I have it on trevala 6'6 Xh 50-100 i think. 50lbs fins xs. NO digging. I use 8 strand braid, it smoother. The trick is to pack that braid on as tight as u can, once that is done no more worries. I horsed that ling in also. My weakest link was the spro jig, but it didnt even show sign of bend. it was just a 2 oz jig also. I locked that drag down, all 22lbs i guess. fish it like that all day just to see if i can break the reel. It handled everything i can throw at it. That's my first daiwa owned reel. I have a Tranx also, but its like 5 oz heavier and fit funny in my hand, It bothered me so i had to find an alternative. looks like i found it, But theres nothing really big out of sabine pass. hehehe


----------



## ccm131313 (Jul 12, 2009)

That sounds good I will try that braid. I go out of Sabine Pass also will have to buddy boat some day...


----------

